# Gas Milage for 27 mpg down to 20 mpg



## ncc1701a (Jul 15, 2008)

Hello I'm brand new here and I have a problem I am hoping that I can get some info here. Now to the issue. I have a 2006 Sentra 1.8s Special Edition which was getting 26-27 mpg in the city and 32-33 on the highway. For about the last month or so I thought it was going thru gas rather quickly. I calcuated the milage last week and got 19.2 mpg. I traveled 183.3 miles and put 9.5 gal. to fill it back up. I change the air filter regularly and put fuel system cleaner in it every 4-5 tanks. The car has 30,000 miles on it. I know I am going to have to bring it to the dealer. What could be causing this? I want to walk into the dealer and have some knowledege of what the issue might be. The vehicle is not running rough or odd. We drive it normal.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ArtNismo (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, change your oil every 3,500 miles. check tire pressure 33 psi front & 30 psi rear. Don't use fuel system cleaner yet. Your car still has 30,000 miles on it. Very young!!
If you go to the dealer ask about wheel alignments. And also depends on your driving habit. If you're aggressive driver, kills your gas mileage. Be nice... sentra is a cruiser not a race car. 
And also, i'm not sure if you want your car to be service @ 30,000 mile. Maintenance service only.


----------



## Maxipod (Oct 11, 2008)

The fuel filter may have something to do with it since you are running fuel system cleaner, all the garbage that the cleaner is cleaning has to go somewhere. Im not saying thats what it is, but its something to think about.


----------



## sentraracer487 (Oct 14, 2008)

id check the plugs too on top of all the others mentioned, you change your air filter but have you had a minor tune up yet? if all the garbage being cleaned out with the fuel cleaner started to foul the spark plugs it might not be burning fuel as efficently as it used to.


----------

